# Cutting Hardware store Latex my way.



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

This topic has been bugging me ever since I discovered that the uncut tube was a tad to strong for me. After several experiments I solved the problem for myself, and I hope others also. Some may say why bother, but when other elastic is not readily available , you got to do what you got to do. 
1. The materials needed. 
Wooden dowels , I use two sizes, one 6.5mm, and two 4.5mm
A fairly stiff clamp, to hold the dowels steady and prevent them from twisting, three or four cloths pins which will hold the Latex to the dowels these are placed about 3-4 " apart. Something to mark a straight line on the latex, and a very sharp cutting instrument, like a scalpel blade, or a craft blade as shown.
The dowels are placed in the tube, a little mineral oil or skin lotion works well. The tighter the fit the better the cut.
View attachment 44261

From the photos, you should be able to follow the sequence of the process.
Cut the rubber, oil the dowels, insert in latex tube, clamp, mark the tube on both sides, attach cloths pins every three to four inches, cut the rubber, start on one side then turn over and cut from the other side. If the cutter is very sharp, and if the dowels are not twisting, both sides may be cut at the same time until it reaches the cloths pin. Move the pin and start cutting to the other cloths pin. Repeat until finished. 
If you are careful, you will end up with two equally cut sides without any nicks as shown in the photo.
If anything is not clear, please ask, do not crucify me, I am only trying to help!
Hope it helps someone, as I said , it works for me, and is no more time consuming than cutting TB into strips
I am still having difficulty in getting the photos in the proper sequence, sorry about that. Keep well,
Dr.J.


----------



## bikergeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The 2 smaller dowels method looks more efficient to me. Thanx for showing this Doc.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You are right, the dowels are more difficult to get in, but the extra effort is worth as you just have to cut between the two dowels. Thanks guys for stopping by. The method works quite well for me.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a really clever solution, well done!

I saw a Grand Cayman website selling 105 bands yesterday and thought it might be of use to you: http://www.kirkoffice.ky/storefront/Universal-Rubber-Bands-Size-105-5-x-58-55-Bands1lb-Pack-P-11659


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by folks. Ash I asked them to order them for me, I asked for sterling, no sure if those are that type.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Very interesting ! I wonder if that might make a way of pseudotapering really heavy tubes. Perhaps if the cut was started about halfway to the pouch ? Might be an interesting experiment.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

great idea. ive think ive seen this mentioned a few times before.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very interesting,can you show me where you saw it, I would like to compare methods.. I am surprised that Charles who is knowledgable about these postings never mentioned it. I can assure you I have not seen it on the forum or internet before, but there is no way I can see everything posted. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I have seen it before on this forum about using heavy tubes cut in half lengthways. But that might have been one of your earlier posts. I like the idea of using dowel. That should make it much easier


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

My mis understanding, I thought that he was saying that he saw the dowel method before,, my apologies I have seen the splitting suggestion before also but the results were not consistent, at least with the dowel method, and cutting with care the two sides are very even.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a very clever technique, and one that I have not seen before. Although I do not need to use it presently, I am sorely tempted to try it just to see how I can do with it. A great deal of thanks for this tip!!! With permission of Dr. J, I would like to move this one down to the Tutorials section.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

You know that is all right with me Charles. Thanks for your input. Keep well, Dr. J


----------

